

Win 10: You'll get updates, like it or not, unless you have Enterprise Edition - fidotron
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/16/windows_10_will_update_whether_you_like_it_or_not_unless_you_have_enterprise_edition/

======
Ezhik
Windows 10 Pro users will be able to deter updates.

